# XBox One vs. PS4 - Faktencheck



## Ob4ru|3r (18. Juni 2013)

*XBox One vs. PS4 - Faktencheck
*​ 

_Update: Eine zweite Fassung der Liste ist jetzt fertig, mit zahlreichen Verbesserungvorschlägen die bis 19 Uhr eingereicht wurden._​ 

Die E3 in Los Angeles ist vorbei, die Schlacht geschlagen, der Rauch der PR-Bombarden verflüchtigt sich so langsam ... und die Verwirrung ist groß. Sowohl Microsoft als auch Sony haben ihr Spielelinup für ihre Ende des Jahres erscheinenden neuen Konsolen in riesigen Pressekonferenzen bekannt gegeben, während in unzähligen Interviews teils widersprüchliche Details ans Licht kamen. Nicht nur die eher mit Argwohn begleiteten Details rund um die XBox One sorgen dabeo für Verwirrung, auch Sonys PR-Personal gab in den letzten Tagen ihr möglichstes, ihr "Kein DRM"-Statement ihrer PK ins Wanken zu bringen. Da auch unter den Mitgliedern des PCGHX Clans ein wenig Verwirrung herrschte, sollte diese Tabelle nun für ein wenig Klarheit sorgen, und darf natürlich auch der PCGHX-Community nicht vorenthalten bleiben, da das Dickicht der Verlautbarungen selbst aufmerksame Verfolger der Berichterstattung ein wenig überfordert. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Tabelle wurde unter Berücksichtigung der bestätigten Informationen  mehrerer Webseiten, darunter PCGH, Kotaku, Eurogamer und der  englischsprachigen Wikipedia erstellt. Sie sollte daher möglichst dem  gegebenen Informationsstand entsprechen. Sollten veraltete, unklare oder  schlicht falsche Informationen darin enthalten sein, so bittet der  Author um Rückmeldung, damit diese angepasst werden können. Der Author  hat versucht, ungeachtet der persönlichen Sichtweise auf beide Konsolen,  die Liste möglichst neutral zu halten, sollte jemand Anstoss an  vermeintlich tendenziösen Formulierungen finden, so ist ebenfalls um  Rückmeldung gebeten.

Quellen: PCGH, Kotaku, Eurogamer, Wikipedia​


----------



## DaStash (18. Juni 2013)

Kleine Korrektur:


Xbox One: Hersteller abhängige Regionalsperre ---> Xbox One - Microsoft: Regionalsperre wie auf Xbox 360 *Update* - 17.06.2013

Exclusives XBoxOne siehe Liste : 
Below
Spiel von Black Tusk
Crimson Dragon
D4
Dead Rising 3
Forza Motorsport 5
Halo 5
Killer Instinct
Kinect Sports Rivals
Powerstar Golf
Quantum Break
Rabbids Invasion
Ryse: Son of Rome
Sunset Overdrive
Fantasia: Music Evolved (auch Xbox 360)
LocoCycle (auch Xbox 360)
Zoo Tycoon (auch Xbox 360)
Minecraft: Xbox One Edition (auch PC)
Plants vs. Zombies: Garden Warfare (auch Xbox 360 und PC)
Project Spark (auch PC)
Titanfall (auch Xbox 360 und PC) 

MfG


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (18. Juni 2013)

Na gut.


----------



## DaStash (18. Juni 2013)

Jemand kauft sich eine Konsole, um damit die Konkurrenz schlechtzureden, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe?? 
Was hast du denn geraucht? 

MfG


----------



## omega™ (18. Juni 2013)

TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> Wer sich eine Xbox kauft ist entweder Reich und will alles haben (natürlich nichts verwerfliches, würde es auch tun) oder er ist einfach ein Fanboy der die Konkurrenz schlechtreden will und nur das was er selbst hat das beste ist.


 
Was hat denn der Mist wieder hier zu suchen?
Die Tabelle dient doch lediglich zum Vergleich, am Ende entscheidet man eh und je selbst und hört nicht auf andere Leute.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Juni 2013)

> Exclusives XBoxOne
> Fantasia: Music Evolved (auch Xbox 360)
> LocoCycle (auch Xbox 360)
> Zoo Tycoon (auch Xbox 360)
> ...


Das sind alles keine, mit diesem Post widerspricht du dir selbst.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Juni 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Kleine Korrektur:
> 
> ...
> 
> MfG



Oha, da hat sich tatsächlich jemand mit der XBO befasst.
Einer muss es ja tun.^^


----------



## Atothedrian (18. Juni 2013)

Als ich die Überschrift laß dachte ich nur "Oh nicht nicht schon weider so ein sinnloser Thread wo mit plumpen Aussagen rumgebashed wird" aber ich bin echt begeistert da hast sich mal jemand hingesetzt und sich Mühe gegeben!

Ich find den Region Lock muss man jetzt nicht zwei Mal aufzählen sonder eher sagen siehe oben oder so.
Das 24h Login gilt nur für die Spiele Funktion, nicht für die Multimedia (Internet,Musik,Filme). Kann man vllt nochmal mit n Sternchen versehen oder so.

zu Teamkiller: Genau das mein ich mit sinnlosem Gebashe
Zu deiner Info: Ich werde mir vermutlich die XBox holen, dabei bin ich weder reich, noch ein Fanboy(ich habe bis heute noch keine XBox besessen). Es soll Menschen geben den gefällt die Kinect und die Gestensteuerung, die gerne dabei aufm TV Skypen oder ähnliches paralell machen und z.b nicht 12000 verschiedene Accounts haben wollen(Das Windows und Outlook.com habe ich einen MS Account warum also noch mehr Firmen meine Daten geben? ). Vllt gefällt eine auch die Speile AUswahl besser oder sonstiges. Dieses pauschale Über einen Kamm Scheren geht mir auf den Sack!


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (18. Juni 2013)

omega™;5377444 schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat denn der Mist wieder hier zu suchen?
> Die Tabelle dient doch lediglich zum Vergleich, am Ende entscheidet man eh und je selbst und hört nicht auf andere Leute.


 Du kaufst dir doch auch keinen Porsche wenn du für weniger Geld einen Ferrari kriegst oder?


----------



## DaStash (18. Juni 2013)

Wieso, die kommen exklusiv für xbox Konsolen heraus(also weder PS3, noch PS4 noch Wii/Wii U - teilweise vorläufig siehe Quelle), steht auch exakt so in der Quelle, bitte lesen. 

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (18. Juni 2013)

Da steht aber XBOX ONE drüber, also passt was nicht.


----------



## DaStash (18. Juni 2013)

Selbst wenn du die rausnimmst, dann sind das immer noch viel mehr, siehe Quelle.

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (18. Juni 2013)

Masse statt Klasse bei MS und Klasse statt Masse bei Sony.


----------



## omega™ (18. Juni 2013)

TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> Du kaufst dir doch auch keinen Porsche wenn du für weniger Geld einen Ferrari kriegst oder?


 
Wenn der Porsche gegenüber dem Ferrari eine bessere Innenausstattung beinhaltet würde, dann würde ich definitiv den Porsche nehmen.


----------



## Robonator (18. Juni 2013)

omega™;5377469 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Porsche gegenüber dem Ferrari eine bessere Innenausstattung beinhaltet würde, dann würde ich definitiv den Porsche nehmen.


 
Ich glaub n Ferrari verbraucht auch mehr oder?


----------



## DaStash (18. Juni 2013)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Ich find den Region Lock muss man jetzt nicht zwei Mal aufzählen sonder eher sagen siehe oben oder so.


Davon mal ab gibt es den so nicht. Es ist, wie ich oben korrigiert habe, Hersteller abhängig. Folgerichtig müsste es dann wie beim DRM Punkt zur PS4 heißen: "nicht bekannt"  Aber ein Nein mit dem Verweis wäre wohl auch richtig. 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Masse statt Klasse bei MS und Klasse statt Masse bei Sony.



Mhh ja, wenn das andere nicht mehr zieht dann so, ne? 

p.s.: Gilt das dann auch für die Wii U? Da habe ich so gaaanz andere Kommentare im Hinterkopf. 


MfG


----------



## DaStash (18. Juni 2013)

sry doppel


----------



## turbosnake (18. Juni 2013)

Es gibt kein DRM, das ist wie bei der PS3 eine Publisher Entscheidung.

Und mal sollte ändern das F2P auf der PS4 ohne PS+ gespielt werden können wenn, der Publisher sich dafür entscheidet.
Im Moment klingt das so als ob das immer so ist.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (18. Juni 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Kleine Korrektur:
> 
> [...]
> Fantasia: Music Evolved (auch Xbox 360)
> ...


 *² besagt, dass ich als "Exclusives" wirklich nur Spiele in die Liste aufgenommen habe, die ausschliesslich für die XBox One erscheinen. TitanFall und Spark zum Beispiel finde ich persönlich ganz interessant, allerdings werden die beiden auch auf PC spielbar sein, daher ists per se kein Anschaffungsgrund für die Konsole. 

Tatsächlich habe ich aber gerade festgestellt, dass die XBox One Liste tatsächlich exklusiver Titel ein wenig länger als gedacht ist, werde ich nachher mal ergänzen. 




Atothedrian schrieb:


> Ich find den Region Lock muss man jetzt nicht zwei Mal aufzählen sonder eher sagen siehe oben oder so.


Finde  ich schon, da es sich auf 2 unterschiedliche Dinge bezieht. Einmal  betrifft es Spiele, bzw. -Importe, und einmal die Konsole selber, denn  dass ein einmal aktiviertes Gerät an einem anderen ort der Welt den  Betrieb in Teilen einstellt nur wegen der anderen IP ist mir neu.



> Das  24h Login gilt nur für die Spiele Funktion, nicht für die Multimedia  (Internet,Musik,Filme). Kann man vllt nochmal mit n Sternchen versehen  oder so.


 Ich setze es mal auf die Liste, heute Abend aktualisiere ich alles.


----------



## OctoCore (18. Juni 2013)

Das mit dem freien Tausch, Weiterverkauf bla blubb bei der PS4 bezieht sich nur auf diskbasierte Games.
Bei online über Account erworbenen Games ist das wieder Sache der einzelnen Publisher - dort gelten wie üblich deren AGBs.
Also abwarten, was daraus wird - schließlich werden die Disk-Games auch bei den Konsolen weniger.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (18. Juni 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Das mit dem freien Tausch, Weiterverkauf bla blubb bei der PS4 bezieht sich nur auf diskbasierte Games.
> Bei online über Account erworbenen Games ist das wieder Sache der einzelnen Publisher - dort gelten wie üblich deren AGBs.
> Also abwarten, was daraus wird - schließlich werden die Disk-Games auch bei den Konsolen weniger.


 "Das" dürfte eigentlich klar sein, per Download erworbene Titel wird man ja auch jetzt schon auf der PS3 nicht mehr los. ^^




turbosnake schrieb:


> Es gibt kein DRM, das ist wie bei der PS3 eine Publisher Entscheidung.
> 
> Und mal sollte ändern das F2P auf der PS4 ohne PS+ gespielt werden können wenn, der Publisher sich dafür entscheidet.
> Im Moment klingt das so als ob das immer so ist.


 Soweit ich es bisher verstehe, ist DRM sehr wohl tief ins System  integriert, sodass die Publisher das Spiel selber an den XBL-Account  nageln können. Bei der PS hingegen ist das Grundspiel selber dem  Vernehmen nach nicht an einen PSN-Account bindbar, lediglich der  Multiplayer-Part kann per Key mit dem Account verknüpft werden, das  Spiel selber ist davon unberührt, so zumindest meine Lesart des Ganzen.


----------



## fatDOX8 (18. Juni 2013)

es ist nicht sicher das alle PS3 Spiele via Geikai verfügbar werden

sicherlich die großen und wichtigen aber da ist schon ein kleiner Aufwand nötig und dewegen wird bestimmt nicht jeder Schrott für Geikai fit gemacht


----------



## turbosnake (18. Juni 2013)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> " Soweit ich es bisher verstehe, ist DRM sehr wohl tief ins System  integriert, sodass die Publisher das Spiel selber an den XBL-Account  nageln können. .


Ich meinte die PS4.


----------



## DaStash (18. Juni 2013)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> *² besagt, dass ich als "Exclusives" wirklich nur Spiele in die Liste aufgenommen habe, die ausschliesslich für die XBox One erscheinen. TitanFall und Spark zum Beispiel finde ich persönlich ganz interessant, allerdings werden die beiden auch auf PC spielbar sein, daher ists per se kein Anschaffungsgrund für die Konsole.
> 
> Tatsächlich habe ich aber gerade festgestellt, dass die XBox One Liste tatsächlich exklusiver Titel ein wenig länger als gedacht ist, werde ich nachher mal ergänzen.



Ja hast schon Recht, wenn man es so auslegt. 

Das mit dem Reginalcode müsstest du auch noch ändern, da dieser Herstellerabhängig ist und der Einwand von OctoCore, dann ist die Liste vollständig. 

MfG


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (18. Juni 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich meinte die PS4.


 Whups, sry. ^^




DaStash schrieb:


> Davon mal ab gibt es den so nicht. Es ist, wie  ich oben korrigiert habe, Hersteller abhängig. Folgerichtig müsste es  dann wie beim DRM Punkt zur PS4 heißen: "nicht bekannt"  Aber ein Nein  mit dem Verweis wäre wohl auch richtig.


 Nun, Sony  hat sich auf ihrem Event hingestellt und die Möglichkeit mit dem  Grundspiel machen zu können was man will in den Raum gestellt, dass die  da zurückrudern ist unwahrscheinllich. Möglich, aber unwahrscheinlich,  und aktuell ist nunmal Stand der Dinge, dass sie bisher nichts anderes  verlautbart haben.


----------



## DaStash (18. Juni 2013)

fatDOX8 schrieb:


> es ist nicht sicher das alle PS3 Spiele via Geikai verfügbar werden
> 
> sicherlich die großen und wichtigen aber da ist schon ein kleiner Aufwand nötig und dewegen wird bestimmt nicht jeder Schrott für Geikai fit gemacht


Es ist auch gar nicht sicher, dass das hier in Deutschland überhaupt vernünftig funktioniert?! 

@TS
Wie ist es denn wenn ich mir jetzt GTA5 für PS3 hole. Werde ich es dann auf der 4er per gaika spielen können?



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Nun, Sony hat sich auf ihrem Event hingestellt und die Möglichkeit mit dem Grundspiel machen zu können was man will in den Raum gestellt, dass die da zurückrudern ist unwahrscheinllich. Möglich, aber unwahrscheinlich, und aktuell ist nunmal Stand der Dinge, dass sie bisher nichts anderes verlautbart haben.


Ich meinte damit, siehe meine Quelle, dass die XboxOne nicht perse eine Reginalsperre wie aufgeführt hat, sondern der Punkt den Entwickler/Publishern überlassen wird. 


MfG


----------



## DaStash (18. Juni 2013)

und schon wieder doppel


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (18. Juni 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Es ist auch gar nicht sicher, dass das hier in Deutschland überhaupt vernünftig funktioniert?!
> 
> @TS
> Wie ist es denn wenn ich mir jetzt GTA5 für PS3 hole. Werde ich es dann auf der 4er per gaika spielen können?
> ...


 Ich gehe sogar fast davon aus, dass es erst mal nur in Japan und den USA funktionieren wird, wobei auch in DE "eigentlich" die Infrastruktur dafür steht, einfach in einem Rechenzentrum Kapazitäten anmieten, oder selber 'ne Halle hochziehen ... mal sehen. Ein Grossteil des TV-Zeugs der XBox wird ja auch erst mal US-only sein ... wir Europäer sind als Kunden halt für beide erst mal unwichtig, Hauptkriegsschauplatz sind im ersten Jahr nach Launch die US-Wohnzimmer. xD


----------



## Freakless08 (18. Juni 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Exclusives XBoxOne siehe Liste :
> Fantasia: Music Evolved (auch Xbox 360)
> LocoCycle (auch Xbox 360)
> Zoo Tycoon (auch Xbox 360)
> ...


 Du weißt aber schon was XBox One Exclusiv bedeutet oder?


----------



## turbosnake (18. Juni 2013)

> Hauptkriegsschauplatz


In Japan kann es ja auch keinen Krieg geben, MS zieht da ja einfach den Schwanz ein und ignoriert den Markt.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (18. Juni 2013)

Joa, das hat mich auch irgendwie gewundert .... unter den 21 Release-Nationen taucht Japan nicht auf.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Juni 2013)

Die 360 hat sich dort aber auch nicht gut verkauft, aber das wird sich die ONE jetzt wohl auch nicht.
Aber allgemein schätze ich Japan schon als wichtig ein.


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Juni 2013)

Ob man Spiele bei der Ps 4 verleihen kann bestimmt der Publisher des Spiels und nicht Sony btw.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Juni 2013)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ob man Spiele bei der Ps 4 verleihen kann bestimmt der Publisher des Spiels und nicht Sony btw.


Sony fährt die gleiche DRM Politik wie bei der PS3.
Wer hat da ein DRM gemacht? Keiner, warum sollte sie sich jetzt den Aufwand machen?


----------



## DaStash (18. Juni 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Sony fährt die gleiche DRM Politik wie bei der PS3.
> Wer hat da ein DRM gemacht? Keiner, warum sollte sie sich jetzt den Aufwand machen?



Also schließt du es aus das es so kommen könnte?

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (18. Juni 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Also schließt du es aus das es so kommen könnte?
> 
> MfG


Pachter hat es ausgeschlossen, abgesehen von möglicherweise Activision ,  meinte er das er denkt das weder UBI noch EA das nutzen werden.
Da er auch den Preis der PS4 richtig vorhergesagt hat, kann man ihn glauben.
Auch werden 40% der Games eingetauscht um neue zu kaufen, die Publisher würden sich also selbst schaden.

Aber allg. müsste das ein Offline DRM sein und sowas ist nicht so einfach, wie Origin oder Steam wo man auch die Acc Bindung hat. Das hat Sony ja auch gesagt, sie könnte also nur MP integrieren.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (18. Juni 2013)

Damit ein Spiel nicht ausleihbar wäre, müsste das Spiel selber über eine elementare Account-Bindung verfügen. Diese ist aber nicht Teil des Systems, entsprechend müsste der Dritthersteller selber was machen. Das Grundspiel selber kann er aber nicht sperren, bestenfalls den Multiplayer-Modus, der ja natürlicherweise Accounts und Keys braucht. Da können die Dritthersteller ansetzen, der Singleplayer-Teil er Spiele wird davon unberührt bleiben, es sei denn, man bastelt da was im Diablo 3 Stile, und schafft den Singleplayer-Teil in einem Spiel de facto ab, in der Form kann der Dritthersteller was machen, anders nicht. Im Grunde halt wie bei der PS3, da sind auch Multiplayer-Keys und Online Pässe schon in den Spieleschachteln drin. Ds ist ein elementarer Unterschied zur XBox One, denn da ist das DRM Teil des Gesamtkonzepts und im System selber verankert, da auch das Grundspiel selber und dessen Besitz Key- und Account-basiert sind.


----------



## DaStash (18. Juni 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Pachter hat es ausgeschlossen


 
Pachter? Meinst du den "ich hasse alles was Nintendo macht" Pachter? Der vorausgesagt hat das die Wii oder der Nintendo DS kein Erfolg haben werden Pachter? 
Sei es drum, wir werden ja sehen wie es kommt. Ich finde Veriquitas Einwand dennoch gerechtfertigt. 

MfG


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (18. Juni 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Pachter hat es ausgeschlossen, abgesehen von möglicherweise Activision ,  meinte er das er denkt das weder UBI noch EA das nutzen werden.
> *Da er auch den Preis der PS4 richtig vorhergesagt hat, kann man ihn glauben.*
> Auch werden 40% der Games eingetauscht um neue zu kaufen, die Publisher würden sich also selbst schaden.
> 
> Aber allg. müsste das ein Offline DRM sein und sowas ist nicht so einfach, wie Origin oder Steam wo man auch die Acc Bindung hat. Das hat Sony ja auch gesagt, sie könnte also nur MP integrieren.


 
Wirklich tiefgründig...
Fast alle meine Freunde haben den Preis für die PS4 richtig vorhergesagt. Bezüglich des DRMs bei der PS4 haben sie aber unterschiedliche Meinungen. Wer hat denn nun von denen recht?


----------



## crackajack (18. Juni 2013)

Bei der HW kann man ev. noch die Größe der jeweiligen Box hinzunehmen.
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-q2V5DGKPO...JGg/OdN0GqK8Egs/s1600/console_comparisons.jpg

PS+ kostet direkt im PS Store 49,99 und nicht 60 (oder bei amazon derzeit 47,49 wie du weiter unten selber listest)
muss nicht fortgeführt werden, aber es gab schon öfter Sales der Abos im Store
Weiß nicht wie es bei Live aussieht

Fairerweise würde ich vielleicht auch listen was man dafür bekommt.
Bei Live eben MP-Zugang und Zugang zu bereits anderweitig bezahlten Diensten oder ansonsten Gratisdiensten wie facebook oder gametrailers. Ermäßigungen bei Sales.
PS+ : MP Zugang, Driveclub PS+ Edition im ersten Jahr, monatlich ein neuer Titel, darunter Outlast, Don't starve und Secret Ponchos. Ermäßigungen bei Sales. (vermutlich weiterhin Kleinkram wie Avatare und XMB-Themes.)
PS+ ist auch nicht für das Freischalten von anderen Abodiensten notwendig. Imo wichtiger Unterschied.

Da du bei Exklusivität rigoros getrennt hast, habe ich in den Abo-Services enthaltenen systemübergreifende Extraleistungen für Vita, PS3 und 360 Spiele erst gar nicht angeführt.

Wenn man Halo und seinen Teaser schon listet, kann man genauso gut das ebenso geteaserte Untitled Black Tusk Game listen.
Nächster Schritt wäre dann aber gleich mal alle Gerüchteweiße existierenden Projekte reinzugeben.

NHL -> NFL

Music oder Video Unlimited ist grundsätzlich nichts neues. Gab's schon bei der PS3.
redbox instant und Flixster wurden glaube ich als neue Deals genannt. Kommt bei uns aber eh kaum.

Ustream ist glaube ich ab Launch dabei. gaika kommt aber erst 2014, zuerst in Amerika. Und auch erstmal nur mit einzelnen Spielen.
Das langfristige Ziel ist das ein ganzer Haufen Spiele über gaika läuft und das gaika auch mit PSVita, PC, Tablet funktioniert. Aber völlig fix scheint da noch nichts zu sein. Auch kein Preis dafür.

Das Touchpad ist klickbar. Also ähnlich wie die Sticks. Damit man wohl nicht wie bei Laptoptouchpads mit leichten Berührungen eine Eingabe hervorruft.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Sony fährt die gleiche DRM Politik wie bei der PS3.
> Wer hat da ein DRM gemacht? Keiner, warum sollte sie sich jetzt den Aufwand machen?


Mooo...ment.
_Persona 4 Arena_ hatte Region Lock. Ich glaube als einziges Spiel überhaupt. Möglich ist also wohl auch das auf der PS4...
_Final Fight: Double Impact_ und _Bionic Commando Rearmed 2 _hatten dann dank Crapcom Always On. Also auch das ging bereits bei PS3 und somit auch bei der PS4.


----------



## Matze211 (18. Juni 2013)

Sehr gute Liste. Mehr hab ihn dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (18. Juni 2013)

crackajack schrieb:


> NHL -> NFL


 Whups, Flüchtigkeitsfehler ... stimmt .... das "H" und das "F" sind dann doch schon ein kleiner Unterschied. Kommt davon, wenn man zig Tabs offen hat und hin und herschreibt.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Juni 2013)

Man sollte erwähnen das man bei der PS4 die HDD tauschen kann und das man bei der ONE mit externen HDDs arbeiten muss, sobald die interne voll ist.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (18. Juni 2013)

Könnte man erwähnen, joa. Hab vorhin noch gelesen, dass die XBox One als erste Konsole auch mit einem HDMI-In Anschluss daher kommt (fürs Fernsehsignal aus der Setup-Box), und dass der wohl für mehr als nur den gedachten Primärzweck taugen könnte ... muss ich wohl noch 'nen Punkt einfügen, au weh. ^^


----------



## Jan565 (18. Juni 2013)

Ich beukottiere DRM aufs äußerste und somit kommt mir die Xbox nie mals ins Haus. Nicht einmal als geschenk würde ich die benutzen geschweige denn einmal Anschließen. Gleich eingepackt lassen und bei ebay verscherbeln. So ein Mist brauche ich nicht. 

Dann steht mal wieder Fest für mich, PS4 zu weihnachten.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (18. Juni 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Man sollte erwähnen das man bei der PS4 die HDD tauschen kann und das man bei der ONE mit externen HDDs arbeiten muss, sobald die interne voll ist.


 
Kann man auch bei der PS4 mit einer externen arbeiten, oder muss man eine größere einbauen, wenn man mehr Speicherplatz haben will?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (18. Juni 2013)

Hab die Liste jetzt mal etwas überarbeitet mit etlichen Vorschlägen hier aus dem Thread. = )


----------



## DaStash (18. Juni 2013)

Na da haste Dir ja was ans Bein gebunden. 

MfG


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (18. Juni 2013)

Passt schon, unterwegs im Zug hatte ich mit dem MacBook Pro vorhin eh nix besseres zu tun, habs jetzt nur mal kurz aktualisiert. So lange da jetzt nicht alle paar Stunden was dabei kommt bin ich mit dem aktuellen Zustand ganz happy. ^^


----------



## Jeanboy (18. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schicker Vergleich 

In Facebook geistert gerade auch ein sehr amüsanter Vergleich herum


----------



## Wolli (18. Juni 2013)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Kann man auch bei der PS4 mit einer externen arbeiten, oder muss man eine größere einbauen, wenn man mehr Speicherplatz haben will?


 
ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass man ganz einfach eine externe usb2.0/3.0 hdd anschließen kann. ging bei der ps3 ja auch schon ohne probleme.


----------



## butter_milch (18. Juni 2013)

Konsoleros sind ja ein armes Völkchen, aber wer sich hier für Microsoft entscheidet schiesst den Vogel wirklich ab


----------



## turbosnake (18. Juni 2013)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Konsoleros sind ja ein armes Völkchen,


Arm sind nur die die ihre Plattform für das beste halten und alle andere für minderwertig halten.


----------



## Atothedrian (19. Juni 2013)

Witzig wär ja wenn ich an den HDMI in meine alte Playse anschließen könnte


----------



## M4ST3R1911 (19. Juni 2013)

Das soll ja sogar gehen, laut Major Nelson soll es möglich sein seine Xbox 360 an den HDMI-In anzuschließen und so könnte man die One Abwärtskompatibel machen. Klar es laufen zwei Geräte anstelle nur eines also erschließt sich da für mich nicht ganz der Sinn mal gucken ob es überhaupt wirklich geht!

Oder du schließt deine Playstation an und dann lässt du MS dich über Kinect beobachten wie du makaber nur an der Playstation zockst


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Juni 2013)

PS+ bietet aber noch etwas mehr, denn es gilt dann auch für PS3 und Vita, ohne Mehrkosten.


----------



## SwarmingBeast (19. Juni 2013)

Mich faszinieren Konsolen auf ihre eigene Art und Weise.
Klar, das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist gegenüber dem PC total überzogen, aber dafür muss man nicht ständig nachrüsten.
Und da die Konsole bei Spielen länger halt als ein "aktueller" PC, ist der Preis schon fast angemessen. 
Ich rede jetzt nicht von Releasepreisen gleich dem der Xbox One, aber wenn man mal bedenkt das man für (momentan) 139€ alle aktuellen Spiele spielen kann, dann ist das gar nicht mal so schlecht für Leute die sich keinen High-End PC leisten können/wollen.


----------



## Lelwani (19. Juni 2013)

TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> Du kaufst dir doch auch keinen Porsche wenn du für weniger Geld einen Ferrari kriegst oder?


 


Doch und zwar genau dann wenn man Ferrari nicht mag und Porsche Fan ist... soviel zudeiner logik


----------



## M4ST3R1911 (20. Juni 2013)

ich glaub das ändert einiges auf der Seite der Xbox:

Your Feedback Matters


----------



## DaStash (20. Juni 2013)

Upgrayedd schrieb:


> ich glaub das ändert einiges auf der Seite der Xbox:
> 
> Your Feedback Matters


Wow, geht doch.  Dann können sich ja jetzt alle auf die deaktivierbare Kinect 2 stürzen, welche unbewiesener Maßen ja dennoch @home funken soll. 

Zusammenfassung:
So, today I am announcing the following changes to Xbox One and how you can play, share, lend, and resell your games exactly as you do today on Xbox 360. Here is what that means:

*An internet connection will not be required to play offline Xbox One games *– After a one-time system set-up with a new Xbox One, you can play any disc based game without ever connecting online again. There is no 24 hour connection requirement and you can take your Xbox One anywhere you want and play your games, just like on Xbox 360.

*Trade-in, lend, resell, gift, and rent disc based games just like you do today *– There will be no limitations to using and sharing games, it will work just as it does today on Xbox 360.

MfG


----------



## FrozenLayer (20. Juni 2013)

Nur leider kann man jetzt Downloadtitel nicht mehr verkaufen und verleihen. Also im Prinzip weniger restriktiv bei Blu-Rays, dafür aber wieder komplett geschlossen bei Onlinekäufen. MMn ein schlechter Tausch...


----------



## DaStash (20. Juni 2013)

Hier ne PCGames News dazu.
Xbox One: Kein Always-On, Region-Lock und DRM-Restriktionen - Microsoft lenkt ein

Find ich gut. 
Ach ja und ich hatte Recht. Nichts wird so heiß wie es gekocht wird. Schön alle um sonst echauffiert sag ich nur. 

MfG


----------



## M4ST3R1911 (20. Juni 2013)

Das stimmt so nicht. Microsoft wird das nicht aus Jucks und Tollerei geändert haben sondern weil die ordentlich Muffensausen bekommen haben! Kaum Vorbestellungen in der USA im vergleich zu Sony. In den Late Nights wurden sie fertig gemacht und mal die ganze NeoGAF Aktion und noch vieles weiter haben dafür gesorgt! NICHT Microsoft!

Da kann man Sony sogar danken das die den Finger in die Wunde gelegt haben und allen die mal nicht einfach alles hinnehmen die sich beschwert haben!  Hätte sich keiner von den kleinen Leuten beschwert dann hätte MS rein gar nichts geändert!

Das Lob gebührt hier ganz sicher nicht Microsoft und auch wenn sie eingesehen haben das sie was ändern mussten, wie Don Mattrick und Co. in den Interviews mit den Kunden umgegangen ist ist Frechheit wie es im Buche steht!

Der Imageschaden bleibt! Nun muss MS das Vertrauen erst mal wieder aufbauen!


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Juni 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wow, geht doch.  Dann können sich ja jetzt alle auf die deaktivierbare Kinect 2 stürzen, welche unbewiesener Maßen ja dennoch @home funken soll.


Denkst du wirklich, dass sie sich dabei erwischen lassen? 

Den zu hohen Preis kann man auch noch kritisieren. Kinect kostet keine 100€ und die Technik der One ist generell schwächer, also wäre ein Preis von 350€ angemessen.


----------



## DaStash (20. Juni 2013)

Alles wird gut. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Juni 2013)

Steht das auch auf deinem Kontoauszug? 

Solange sich MS nicht bessert und gewisse Dinge ausführlich begründet, sind sie eben bei vielen unten durch und im Moment finde ich das auch gut so. 

Als Gesamt-Produkt sehe ich auch die PS4 weiter vorne, aber das wird die Amis jetzt wohl nicht mehr interessieren.


----------



## DaStash (20. Juni 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Steht das auch auf deinem Kontoauszug?


Ne und bei dir? 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Juni 2013)

Nö, da steht nur was von Cupertino.


----------



## DaStash (20. Juni 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Nö, da steht nur was von Cupertino.



Hahaha... 

MfG


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (20. Juni 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Nö, da steht nur was von Cupertino.


 Meiner kommt aus Bellevue, Washington. 





Irgendwie ist die Liste ja jetzt ein wenig obsolet geworden .... der Grossteil der Negativpunkte wurde in der grössten Rolle Rückwärts der Spielegeschichte ja gestern von MS gestrichen.


----------



## DaStash (20. Juni 2013)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Meiner kommt aus Bellevue, Washington.
> 
> Irgendwie ist die Liste ja jetzt ein wenig obsolet geworden .... der Grossteil der Negativpunkte wurde in der grössten Rolle Rückwärts der Spielegeschichte ja gestern von MS gestrichen.



Schön einpflegen. :bätsch: 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Juni 2013)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist die Liste ja jetzt ein wenig obsolet geworden .... der Grossteil der Negativpunkte wurde in der grössten Rolle Rückwärts der Spielegeschichte ja gestern von MS gestrichen.


Schreib einfach überall 'vorerst nicht' dazu, dann passt das schon.


----------



## Stockmann (20. Juni 2013)

Abwarten wie sicht jetzt nach dem gestriegen Tag die XBox schlagen wird gegen die PS4


----------



## wearntear (20. Juni 2013)

na ja Fakt mäßig schaut die xbox besser aus... aber wennst Spiele spielen willst ist die ps4 sicher besser!


----------



## DaStash (20. Juni 2013)

wearntear schrieb:


> na ja Fakt mäßig schaut die xbox besser aus... aber wennst Spiele spielen willst ist die ps4 sicher besser!



Und warum?

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (20. Juni 2013)

Weil Sony sich den ganzen Zyklus um seine Konsole kümmern wird und von allen Seiten sogar bis nach dem Launch der PS4
Exklusiv Spiele kommen, beim MS ist da nur gähnende Leere zu sehen.
Ich denke nicht das sich das anderen wird, außerdem haben sie die besseren First Partys und teilweise, einzigartige Sachen wie die gt academy.

Dazu hat die PS4 wohl den besseren Controller.


----------

